# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Brickwork Definitions ?

## barney118

Can someone explain the difference following:
Articulated masonry veneer
Masonry veneer
Articulated full masonry
Full Masonry. 
Thanks

----------


## jago

*Articulated masonry veneer* - single brick with an expansion gap (articulate)  to stop cracking in brickwork if slab moves. *
Masonry veneer -* single brick or block wall; doesn't mean its not articulated, building code specifies every 6 metres.  *Articulated full masonry -* Double brick as above *Full Masonry.* Same as above.    :2thumbsup:  
FYI http://www.concrete.net.au/publicati...tedWalling.pdf

----------

